# What do you use your Nexus 7 for?



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Did anyone buy the nexus just because they could and not because they needed it? I just wanted one because of the quad core inside it lol. Just an extra thing I have to tote around with me everyday.

What do you use your Nexus 7 for? Probably thinking of just using it basically in lines and what not since I carry a i7 laptop around with me there's really not much else to really use the Nexus 7 for in my opinion.


----------



## oneUp (Jun 22, 2011)

I bought it just 'cause. I really have no use for it, like you.. I have a i7 lappie I haul around everywhere for work and whatnot. I have a iPad 2 and iPad 3, and to be honest.. those things have barely been used.. it's practically brand new. I also have (had) a Transformer Prime, and HP Touchpad until I gave them to my cousins.. I just buy crap just because it makes me feel better that I work for these things whilst I don't need it. LOL. I bought 3 Nexus 7, 2 for myself (one for the restroom.. go figure.) and 1 for my brother.

I have 2 Android phones.. one for work (Droid X) and my personal (gNex).. Ahh.. yea... gadgets..

Next gadget on my list: Nexus Q.. only after CM is fully functional and running.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Majority of my web browsing, books for class , games, reading, extending the battery of my gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwis (Nov 29, 2011)

Surfing the internet is my primary use. I will watch a movie on it or play some dead trigger. I find the sixaxis controller connectivity amazing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

These poll threads need polls. I bought it just because.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Web browsing and slight gaming on the go.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm kinda regretting only getting the 8gb version now. How will I ever it all these movies/games on mine lol.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

sevron said:


> I'm kinda regretting only getting the 8gb version now. How will I ever it all these movies/games on mine lol.


I feel the same way now. Only having 1gb free kinda blows.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I got mine because I wanted something bigger than my Galaxy Nexus but smaller than my laptop and this falls perfectly in between. I use it for browsing the web, texting (see the app Tablet Talk), reading books or magazines, music and videos. This is my first tablet but I love the battery life, so much better than my laptop. Overall I love this damn thing.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

I got mine just to root and play with ROMs and kernels. I'm dabbling with some development and the guys that help me a lot will have them too.

At this price how could I not? I have a transformer prime and rezound and i7 laptop I take everywhere so there definitely isn't a need. I just wanted something strictly for tweaking, modding, over clocking, testing, and developing with. Something I can wipe data or clear out the partitions on without a care in the world.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I really didn't need a tablet. Actually come to think of it no one really needs a tablet. The main reason I bought it was because my laptop broke. I have a desktop but I'm not into computer gaming. I have a Xbox 360 which I love but sometimes I just want to kick back and chill with a handheld device that's big enough to enjoy a Youtube video or movie every once and a while. I have a G-Nex as well but gaming kind of blows on it due to it's lack in GPU. The thing that really sold me on the Nexus 7 was 1) the price, 2) the Tegra 3, 3) the size. I'm not into the iPad size of tablets. To big to type and to heavy to enjoy a chill moment.


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

I use mine mainly for Onlive. Playing Onlive on my smaller GNex screen was killing my eyes lol. The N7 is essentially my gaming/multimedia device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

web browsing, forum crawling, reading, light gaming, Netflix...pretty much everything I used to use my desktop for. I set up my raspberry pi as a server for my entire home network, and with this baby my Windows machine pretty much never gets turned on anymore.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I feel the same way now. Only having 1gb free kinda blows.


Joking right? What's the actual free storage before installing ? 6g?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Joking right? What's the actual free storage before installing ? 6g?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


a little under that. By the time you get your apps loaded and save a backup and backup your apps you are left with a little over 1gb.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

any reason you're keeping your backups local?


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought it just because as well. My wife took my other tablet and called it her own, so I decided to get one for me and being a nexus, at that price point, couldn't resist. I am finding the 7" form factor is really comfortable compared the 10".


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> a little under that. By the time you get your apps loaded and save a backup and backup your apps you are left with a little over 1gb.


Grrrrr lol. How many apps do you have? I was thinking of downloading one massive game then the rest just random apps.

Man..... I was so close to buying a transformer tf300 but decide to order the 8gig nexus since I have no patience to wait the 16gig lol. 
Wonder if its posibble to mod or increase storage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> Grrrrr lol. How many apps do you have? I was thinking of downloading one massive game then the rest just random apps.
> 
> Man..... I was so close to buying a transformer tf300 but decide to order the 8gig nexus since I have no patience to wait the 16gig lol.
> Wonder if its posibble to mod or increase storage.
> ...


 Yeah, just like how you can download more ram lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Briankbl said:


> Yeah, just like how you can download more ram lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


Your telling me you didn't download those new ram? Your missing out .

Was just curious about the storage anyways since you don't know what random people come up now a days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

number5toad said:


> any reason you're keeping your backups local?


quick access.


----------



## godsfshrmn (Dec 17, 2011)

It fits in my white coat for reference quite well

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

sevron said:


> I'm kinda regretting only getting the 8gb version now. How will I ever it all these movies/games on mine lol.


If you get the app Stickmount (free on play store) and get the USB connector, you can watch movies from a flash drive (I have a 16gig, but I still do it this way and it works perfectly)... Hope this helps if you didn't know about StickMount...

Sent from Ken's Nexus 7...


----------



## mooler (Jan 18, 2012)

oneUp said:


> I bought it just 'cause. I really have no use for it, like you.. I have a i7 lappie I haul around everywhere for work and whatnot. I have a iPad 2 and iPad 3, and to be honest.. those things have barely been used.. it's practically brand new. I also have (had) a Transformer Prime, and HP Touchpad until I gave them to my cousins.. I just buy crap just because it makes me feel better that I work for these things whilst I don't need it. LOL. I bought 3 Nexus 7, 2 for myself (one for the restroom.. go figure.) and 1 for my brother.
> 
> I have 2 Android phones.. one for work (Droid X) and my personal (gNex).. Ahh.. yea... gadgets..
> 
> Next gadget on my list: Nexus Q.. only after CM is fully functional and running.


Must be nice to have that kind of money...


----------



## zvogt (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't have one yet, but i'm thinking of getting one to mount to the dashboard of my car, and using it with a mobile hot spot as nice navigation system.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

MetalWych said:


> If you get the app Stickmount (free on play store) and get the USB connector, you can watch movies from a flash drive (I have a 16gig, but I still do it this way and it works perfectly)... Hope this helps if you didn't know about StickMount...
> 
> Sent from Ken's Nexus 7...


Where would be a good place to buy those connectors? Bb?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

zvogt said:


> Don't have one yet, but i'm thinking of getting one to mount to the dashboard of my car, and using it with a mobile hot spot as nice navigation system.


Offline maps works great for this without having to even tether your phone.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine is essentially my go to gadget in the house. I asset for news, web browsing and games. My Galaxy Nexus stays in the bedroom all day and this totes around with me.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Where would be a good place to buy those connectors? Bb?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Amazon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Amazon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Thanks. I just went ahead and made a home made connector lol. Works like a champ.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angermeans (Jan 22, 2012)

I am sadly the same, but I do have an excellent use for this little and convenient tablet. I use it for reading books. It has really been the only thing my retina iPad can do, but is just a little too large to do so, comfortably for long periods of time. In the last year alone I've purchased a brand new i5 macbook pro (which I will be giving to my wife as soon as I can decide if I want the retina pro that just came out. Only thing that's kept me from it so far has been I really like the 13" form factor on my current pro as it is easy to carry to school), I then sold my thunderbolt and picked me up the Galaxy Nexus and HTC Trophy in November and December of 2011. Next, i tried to deny my urge to pick up the PS Vita, but i ended up getting me one a couple days after release (very glad i did although i hardly ever use it, hoever i used it a lot when me and my wife went on our cruise in early june ).

I then I sold my Xoom and Transformer Prime (I really tried to like android tablets, but this Nexus 7 is the only tablet that I have really liked. The lag just kills the experience and the extreme lack of apps makes them hard to love. Plus the 1280x800 on a 10" display is just too low pixel density) and per ordered a 32gb retina iPad (currently by far my favortite piece of tech, but since the n7 delivery early last week it has just sat on the table).

The next thing I got was an iPhone 4s (I havent used an iOS device since dumping my iphone 3Gs for the nexus one over two and a half years ago). I got it as I really liked iOS on my iPad and it is currently my daily device. Since Jelly Bean I have to say my Galaxy Nexus has now found a place back in my pocket when I head out the door.

Now I just ordered my Nexus 7 much to my wife's dismay (well she has come around to it and now had used it a few times to read and now wants one). Anyways I just wanted to respond to this thread as I really could have skipped this tablet as I don't get full use out of all my tech now, but I just can't help myself. I have a small addiction. The 7" form factor really is useful and I will get a bunch of use out of this little work horse and I can't pass up on a vanilla android, nexus branded device. I won't buy much skinned android today (probably not at all unless something really comes out that is so much further along then the Galaxy Nexus is and let's be honest nothing is that much better and software wise other devices are way behind. I'm glad to see Google doing well with the Nexus 7 and I can't wait for the great development that is sure to come out of this device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## angermeans (Jan 22, 2012)

This is exactly one of the first things I thought of after playing with mine for about an hour. I aleady have a pioneer touch screen/nav device that I have connected to an old 160gb iPod classic, but this work so much better (and cheaper). I've been thinking of ordering me another 8gb nexus 7 and mess around with something. I'm sure someone will do something interesting.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Just started reading my first book on the n7. I have to say its a very enjoyable experience. I don't read books very often. Last one i read was probably six or seven years ago. But reading on this 7 inch beauty blows away reading on paper. Love this thing.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I got mine because I had been wanting a tablet for a while, but the right one didn't exist yet. I feel it's safe to say this was it and now my phone's battery is getting a well deserved rest while I use the tablet like mad. ;D
I've been mostly using mine for games that would barely run on my phone. I'm also watching movies on it and reading on it more than I did my phone.


----------



## Blazin Blake (Oct 3, 2011)

I love this tablet. I bought mine at Sam's Club locally. Luckily I haven't experienced any issues with it. I do have it unlocked and rooted. I mainly use this for reading news, watching movies, and social media, and of course reading the forums;-)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Primarily for the dev support.

Apart from that, probably to take notes at Uni or _maybe _read a book.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Everything I used to use my GNex for (except text/phone calls)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The Nexus Project said:


> Everything I used to use my GNex for (except text/phone calls)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


^ This! I use it for browsing, forums, games, gtalk and hopefully soon reading.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

I find that I'm using it for a lot of things that I used to use my laptop for. It's much easier to tote around and use than my laptop, especially in bed. I also find that I'm playing games a lot more on my tablet than I ever did on my phone.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

yep, it's not only replacing my phone for most functions, it's starting to replace my computer too.


----------

